# Sichere Alternative Win7 Gadgets



## SAW2013 (1. November 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen!


Ich habe noch nie die "Minianwendungen/Gadgets" von Microsoft Windows 7 genutzt.

Jetzt wollte Ich Sie mir schön zurecht machen, dann las ich aber im Web,
dass man dies nicht nutzen sollte, bzgl. einer grossen Sicherheitslücke.

Hat jemand eine sichere und gute Alternative (auf deutsch)?

Intressant wären eigentlich für mich nur:
- Wetter
- PC Auslastung/Werte
- Kalender (wo mein gleich sieht, ob heute/morgen was ansteht)


Sollte natürlich optisch schon was her machen.

Würde ich dann halt am Desktop platzieren (wahrscheinlich unten oder oben).



Danke euch.


----------



## Icedaft (1. November 2012)

Rainmeter, desktop customization tool


----------



## cryzen (1. November 2012)

wetter+uhr  da nimmste die htc clock gadget 
auslastung nimmst du 
einmal fuer die cpu : intel core series+fuer gpu nvidia core series


----------



## SAW2013 (2. November 2012)

Rainmeter gefällt mir nicht.
Und ist glaubig auch kein Wetter dabei.

Intel + GPU Core Series wurden installiert.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Wetter.

HTC Gadget fand meine Stadt nicht.

Danke.


----------



## inzpekta (2. November 2012)

SAW2013 schrieb:


> Rainmeter gefällt mir nicht.



Schade... und du irrst dich...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread.


----------



## SAW2013 (2. November 2012)

Ich irre mich, weil es mir nicht gefällt?

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## X2theZ (2. November 2012)

inzpekta wollte, denke ich, nur drauf hinweisen, dass mit rainmeter eigentlich so gut wie alles - den eigenen wünschen entsprechend - dargestellt werden kann. also designtechnisch gibts da so gut wie keine grenzen, weshalb ein "nicht gefallen" eigentlich die falsche antwort wäre. wenn, dann kann man nur zu faul sein, um sich seinen eigenen rainmeter-desktop zu designen.

und plötzlich ist das nicht mehr so lolig...


----------



## inzpekta (2. November 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass Saw2013 sich irrt, weil es sehr wohl Wetterskins gibt...

Aber mein Vorredner hat es auch sehr treffend formuliert.


----------



## SAW2013 (2. November 2012)

Im Gegenteil, es wird immer loliger!


----------



## X2theZ (2. November 2012)

ja, weil ich es so wie du falsch verstanden hab


----------

